# FIIG, fixed income specialists



## Pager (28 October 2013)

Posted this on the chartist but thought i would ask here as well 

I’m looking to put a portion of my SMSF with this firm that I keep in cash or fixed interest, currently I have some bond etf,s and term deposits plus the listed Hybrid fund AYF that’s yielding about 6.5% but this firm seems to have a good reputation and access to some good bonds and varies fixed and floating notes and securities etc plus they will assist in actively managing a portfolio. 

Does anyone here use FIIG ? and what are your experience with them.

Here’s a link to there site, and using there products is allowed by Esuperfund whom I run my super through.

https://www.fiig.com.au/


----------

